# previous abuse fear please help!!!



## andyc259 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi guys im an old member from about 8 or 9years ago back then i ran several courses of anabolic steroids while training i gave up training for a few years but i am back at it again now .my problem is i have been training like a demon for 3/4months now and i havnt lost an ounce of body fat and i am struggling to put on muscle aswell , i fear my previous steroid abuse has caused lasting damage to my metabolism and im showing symptoms of low testosterone levels eg libido fatigue etc. can i run a pct protocol like clomid or hcg to try and boost testosterone even tho it is several years since i last ran a cycle ? thanks for any help


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

yes - why not run it, or - go to a doctor and get tests done and you may or may not end up on TRT.

No biggie

also - diet in check, fats etc for test levels? zma before bed, vit d - all this stuff helps too remember


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

andyc259 said:


> hi guys im an old member from about 8 or 9years ago back then i ran several courses of anabolic steroids while training i gave up training for a few years but i am back at it again now .my problem is i have been training like a demon for 3/4months now and i havnt lost an ounce of body fat and i am struggling to put on muscle aswell , i fear my previous steroid abuse has caused lasting damage to my metabolism and im showing symptoms of low testosterone levels eg libido fatigue etc. can i run a pct protocol like clomid or hcg to try and boost testosterone even tho it is several years since i last ran a cycle ? thanks for any help


 first off get some bloods done mate and see where your test is at, would go from there then having a better idea of whats going on.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

I would suggest going to a dr and getting a blood test. Then go from there mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

As you get older your testosterone levels drop. I would hardly consider several courses of steroids abuse. As stated, it's just age mate.


----------

